# Cascade First Harvest



## snareklutz (20/8/08)

Hey.

First time poster.

Just wondering if anybody's had this.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supervenience/2482774974/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reverb/2578803903/
http://beer.livingsocial.com/beers/11430-c...e-first-harvest

Best stuff ever. Anybody know how they get that flavour??

Thanks!


----------



## sinkas (20/8/08)

Check the lable dude, its green hops that'll do it,


----------



## rclemmett (22/8/08)

This years first harvest is gooooooooooooooooooood! I wasn't all that impressed by last years, but the variety of hop they used this year kicks arse.

It reminds me a little of Knappstein Reserve Lager so Nelson Sauvin pellets might give a similar flavour.?.? Does anyone know what hop they are using?


----------



## gibbocore (22/8/08)

3 brand new varieties, Guy Fawkes, Mill Line and Strickland Falls.


----------

